# Inspiring Alternative Power Unit setup



## Electricrider (Jan 4, 2009)

Guys, I got this link to Matt Shumakers project (See link below) from vorb.org.nz

I find this project truely inspiring. He has taken a remoted control (RC) helicopter motor and batteries and used them to power an electric cycle. The power he generates from such a small pack is amazing. Might give others a fresh idea.

He achieves 50kph and a range of 40+km with power to spare. The individual Maxamp 3.7V batteries are the size of a PDA. The whole power pack is the size of a shoebox. Take a look...

http://www.recumbents.com/WISIL/shumaker/e-cumbent2.htm


----------



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi E-R

I was certainly inspired. I had no idea that radio-control hobby craft electric motors had that sort of power capacity! I knew that the aircraft hobbiest used LiFePO4 batteries and bundled them into packs. I even heard that some of their craft were quite grunty (for models).

I was really impressed with what Matt Schumaker was reporting in terms of performance. Admittedly, he was taking the aluminium machining and fabrication to a level most backyard EVers can only dream of, and the high tech machining gear he owns suggests that he is either rich or single!

But the velo is very well conceived and executed. But, there's more! He then spends months perfecting his design and the project survives two motor mishaps, culminating in the current large motor and controller.  The brushless DC controller is unbelievably small. You've got to have a look just for that. It had me thinking about velos ideas all day.


----------

